# Does business slow down late Dec/Jan?



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Does business slow down in the UAE in the second half of December and for much of January as happens in non-Muslim western countries?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No, not in the same way. Many companies, particulary non-Western owned ones, are working on Christmas Day although many Westerners can expect to have that day off. New Year's Day is also a public holiday, but that is it for the Western Xmas/NY break.

Instead we have at least one day off for National Day on 2nd December and a probably a couple of days for Eid Al Adha, around 9th December, depending on moon sighting. Most schools are closed 1st-11th December.

-


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for that.


----------



## adonist_forever (Jan 5, 2009)

Contemplator said:


> Does business slow down in the UAE in the second half of December and for much of January as happens in non-Muslim western countries?


Hi,

Economic slow down is felt across the Globe, western countries being responsible though by offering huge easy credits and exposing the economies to risk.

Yes, business is falling steeply in non-muslim western countries and all the other countries in the world. It's a vicious cycle. Less buying power/ Fear of tomorrow is holding the flow of money from consumers. This in turn is affecting manufacturers of luxury and comfort goods. Basic industries, such as FMCG still haven't taken a hit much. This phenomenon will go on for next 6 quarters, for more details you can refer to recession trends as suggested by renowned economists.

December end was still ok since being the festive season but come year 2009, things will start getting worse. By March 09, everyone will be in a mess as credits will go on tightening. Only socialist countries will remain slightly immune to the crisis, capitalist states will crack completely.

Let's hope that things recover soon


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Yup they sure do.

They pick up normally in late Jan - mid feb.


----------



## adonist_forever (Jan 5, 2009)

JoeyDee said:


> Yup they sure do.
> 
> They pick up normally in late Jan - mid feb.


Yeah, of 2010


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

adonist_forever said:


> Yeah, of 2010


Exactly  hahahah nice one dude


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

adonist_forever said:


> Yeah, of 2010


thats optamistic but look at this
UAE stocks rebound in first new year trades- Global Markets-Markets-The Economic Times


----------



## sennari08 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi,

In terms of normal day-to-day business my experience in the late 90s was that business slows down somewhat during Ramadan (the muslim month of fasting) and during the peak of summer heat (June/July/August). The slowdown in Dec/Jan was hardly noticeable. Maybe things have changed since then?


----------

